# Homepageseite wird beim vekleinern durcheinander



## Sorgonas (15. Januar 2014)

Hallo an alle, ein weiteres mal habe ich leider ein Problem, und zwar habe ich meine Homepage erstellt, und wollte diese nun in PHP umwandeln. Jedoch wird mir mein footer Bild nicht angezeigt, was mein kleinstes Problem ist. Das grössere was ich habe ist, das wenn ich das Fenster verkleinere oder generell nen kleineren Bildschirm habe, die Anordnungen nicht mehr passen. Ich habe die Seite auf meinem grossen Rechner 1920X1080 erstellt und da passt es auf vollbild, nur wie gesagt nicht auf kleinerem Bildschirm oder Fenster kleiner. Zudem geht mein Menü nicht, zumidest nicht unter php. Unter http://sorgonas.de ist meine Seite noch auf html mit fehlern, und unter http://sorgonas.de/test ist die Seite als PHP die ich gerne benutzen würde. Ich denke mal, das mein Code auch nicht gerade das wahre ist, aber bin gerade dabei mich in die Programmierung einzuarbeiten und würde mich über Hilfe eurer seits sehr freuen. Gruss Dennis
Hier meine index.php

```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="de" lang="de">
<html>
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="logo.png" type="image/x-icon">
<head>
<title>Familia de Lux</title>


</head>
</html>
<?php
echo '<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css">';
echo '<div id="seiteHeader">';

	echo '<div id="header">';
 	echo '<div id="tsviewer">';
 	echo '<div id="ts3viewer_1033830" style="width:230; background-color:;"> </div><script type="text/javascript" src="http://static.tsviewer.com/short_expire/js/ts3viewer_loader.js"></script>

<script type="text/javascript">
<!--
var ts3v_url_1 = "http://www.tsviewer.com/ts3viewer.php?ID=1033830&text=1be600&text_size=13&text_family=4&js=1&text_s_weight=bold&text_s_style=normal&text_s_variant=normal&text_s_decoration=none&text_s_color_h=525284&text_s_weight_h=bold&text_s_style_h=normal&text_s_variant_h=normal&text_s_decoration_h=underline&text_i_weight=normal&text_i_style=normal&text_i_variant=normal&text_i_decoration=none&text_i_color_h=525284&text_i_weight_h=normal&text_i_style_h=normal&text_i_variant_h=normal&text_i_decoration_h=underline&text_c_weight=normal&text_c_style=normal&text_c_variant=normal&text_c_decoration=none&text_c_color_h=525284&text_c_weight_h=normal&text_c_style_h=normal&text_c_variant_h=normal&text_c_decoration_h=underline&text_u_weight=bold&text_u_style=normal&text_u_variant=normal&text_u_decoration=none&text_u_color_h=525284&text_u_weight_h=bold&text_u_style_h=normal&text_u_variant_h=normal&text_u_decoration_h=none";
ts3v_display.init(ts3v_url_1, 1033830, 100);
-->
</script>';
 	echo '</div>';

 	echo '<div id="news">';
 	echo '<!-- start feedwind code -->
 	<script type="text/javascript">
 	<!--
 	rssmikle_url="http://www.gnitter.de/index.php?realm=Lothar&guild=Familia%20de%20Lux";
 	rssmikle_frame_width="230";
 	rssmikle_frame_height="190";
 	rssmikle_target="_blank";
 	rssmikle_font="Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif";
 	rssmikle_font_size="12";
 	rssmikle_border="off";
 	rssmikle_css_url="";
 	autoscroll="on";
 	rssmikle_title="off";
 	rssmikle_title_bgcolor="#9ACD32";
 	rssmikle_title_color="#FFFFFF";
 	rssmikle_title_bgimage="http://";
 	rssmikle_item_bgcolor="";
 	rssmikle_item_bgimage="http://";
 	rssmikle_item_title_length="55";
 	rssmikle_item_title_color="#990000";
 	rssmikle_item_border_bottom="on";
 	rssmikle_item_description="on";
 	rssmikle_item_description_length="150";
 	rssmikle_item_description_color="#33FF00";
 	rssmikle_item_date="off";
 	rssmikle_item_description_tag="off";
 	rssmikle_item_podcast="off";
 	//-->
 	</script>
 	<script language="JavaScript">
 	<!--
 	function AutomatischScrollen()
 	{
 	window.scrollBy(0,1);
 	Scrollen();
 	}
 	function Scrollen()
 	{
 	GescrollteZeit = window.setTimeout("AutomatischScrollen()", 30);
 	}
 	//-->
 	</script>
 	<script type="text/javascript" src="http://widget.feed.mikle.com/js/rssmikle.js"></script>';
 	echo'</div>';
 	echo '<div id="name">
 	<h3>Server: Lothar</h3>
 	<h1>Familia De Lux</h1>
 	</div>';
 	echo '<div id="Menu">';
 	echo '<li><a href="home.html" target="main">Home</a>
 	<a href="http://www.sorgonas.de/gb/index.php" target="main">G&auml;stebuch</a>
 	<a href="http://www.sorgonas.de/mitglieder.php" target="main">Mitglieder</a>
 	<a href="http://www.sorgonas.de/gallery/gildenfotos" target="main">Bilder</a>
 	<a href="http://www.sorgonas.de/video.html" target="main">Videos</a></li>';
 	echo '</div>';
	echo '</div>';



	echo '<div id="main">';
 	echo '<div><img src="images/bodyBG.png" alt="bodyBG" align="center" id="bildOben" /></div>';
 	echo '<iframe id="inhalt" src="home.html" name="main" width="900" height="800" scrolling="false" frameborder="0" allowtransparency="TRUE" align="center"></iframe>';
 	echo '<div><img src="images/footerBG.png" alt="footerBG" align="center" id="footer" /></div>';
	echo '</div>';
echo '</div>';
?>
```

meine style.css datei

```
html {background: #000000 url(images/siteBG.jpg) center no-repeat fixed; width: auto;}

body {height: auto;

}

#seiteHeader {height: auto; 	}

#header {	background: url(images/headerBG2.png);
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: center;
	background-color: transparent;
	margin-top: -10px;
	padding-left:0px;
	padding-right:0px;
	height: 400px;}

#tsviewer {float: left;
 	margin-top: 27px;
 	margin-left: 520px;
 	height: 190px;}

#news {float: right;
 	margin-top: 27px;
 	margin-right: 515px;
 	background-color: transparent;
 	height: 190px;
 	text-align: center;
 	color: #00FF00;}

#name {text-align: center;
 	margin-top: 155px;
 	margin-right: 95px;
 	color: #FF0000;
 	float: right;
 	height: 10px;}

#Menu
 	{
 	margin-top: 87px;
 	margin-left: 665px;
 	font-weight: bold;
 	width: auto;
 	float: left;
 	}

 	#Menu li
 	{
 	list-style: none;
 	}

 	#Menu li a
 	{
 	color: #00FF00;
 	padding-right: 20px;
 	font-size: 20pt;
 	text-align: center;
 	}

 	#Menu li a:hover
 	{
 	color:#00FFFF;
 	text-decoration:none;
 	}

#seiteMain {background-position: center;
 	position: fixed;
 	}

#main {background-image: url(images/mainBG.png);
 	background-repeat: repeat-y;
 	background-position: center top;
 	background-color: transparent;
 	margin-top: 160px;
 	height: auto;}

#bildOben {margin-top: -668px;
 	margin-left: 218px;
 	background-position: center;
 	z-index: 5;
}

#inhalt {
 	text-align: center;
 	margin-left: 500px;
 	margin-top: 0px;}

#footer {background-position: center;
 	float: left;
 	margin-top: 0px;
 	}
```

Index: [attachment=13478:index.php]
style.css: [attachment=13479:style.css]
Bilder: [attachment=13481:images.zip]


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Januar 2014)

Hi,

beim Aufruf deiner Seite kommt sofort die Meldung:
"This webpage wants to run the following add-on: 'Windows MEdia Player' from 'Microsoft Corporation'."

Binde da mal lieber YT oder einen anderen Dienstleister ein, geht dann auch nicht so auf deinen Traffic und wmv-Dateien da anzubieten ist auch nicht wirklich der Hit 

Die TS3-Liste passt überhaupt nicht in das Fenster und auch das Ding auf der rechten Seite passt nicht. 

Auf der "normalen"-Seite passt das alles.

Das liegt aber an den unterschiedlichen Positionierungen in der CSS-Datei.


----------



## Sorgonas (15. Januar 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> beim Aufruf deiner Seite kommt sofort die Meldung:
> "This webpage wants to run the following add-on: 'Windows MEdia Player' from 'Microsoft Corporation'."
> ...




ja hab mir schon überlegt die datei in eine swf datei umzuwandeln und einzubinden, ja mit der unterschiedlichen positionierung auf der .php seite passte es erst wie gesagt auf
der auflösung von 1920 x 1080, aber auf kleineren auflösungen dann passt nichts mehr. weiss wie gesagt nur nicht, wie ich das hin bekommen soll, das die positionierung gleich
bleibt. Desweiteren wie ich das mit meinem Menü auf der Seite machen soll, da dieses ja auch dort nicht funktioniert.


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2014)

Mir erschließen sich auch ein paar andere Dinge nicht.

1. Wenn du einen puren HTML-Output hast, warum machst du das über PHP? Das ist pure Resourcen-Verschwendung.
2. Warum zum Teufel machst du den HTML-Content-Output nach </html> ?
3. Du hast 2x <html>-Angaben, kill die zweite
4. Du hast keinen <body>-Bereich in den 2. gehört.


----------



## kaepteniglo (15. Januar 2014)

Die Positionen passen auf der HTML-Seite auch bei 1920?


----------



## Sorgonas (15. Januar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mir erschließen sich auch ein paar andere Dinge nicht.
> 
> 1. Wenn du einen puren HTML-Output hast, warum machst du das über PHP? Das ist pure Resourcen-Verschwendung.
> 2. Warum zum Teufel machst du den HTML-Content-Output nach </html> ?
> ...



Ich würde gerne die Seite komplett in PHP machen nur wie gesagt weiss ich nicht wie ich das genau machen soll.
Das mit dem Menü hab ich mir gedacht mit arry zu machen, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich diese dann auch als link hin
bekommen soll. 

Auch wie ich das mit den positionierungen am besten machen soll, bin ich noch nicht viel weiter gekommen, als dies
mit <div> zumachen.

Den 2. HTML hab ich gar nicht gesehen  Danke

Hab nun den <body> erstellt und 
	
	



```
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="logo.png" type="image/x-icon"> </body>
```
eingefügt.


----------



## Sorgonas (15. Januar 2014)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Die Positionen passen auf der HTML-Seite auch bei 1920?



Ja, nur der Text ist nicht mehr Farbig und zentriert. Dafür aber bleiben die <div> alle an ihrem platz beim verkleinern 
des fensters und der auflösung. jedoch nicht bei der php


----------



## ZAM (15. Januar 2014)

<link>-Definitionen gehören auch zwischen <head> ^^


----------



## Sorgonas (15. Januar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> <link>-Definitionen gehören auch zwischen <head> ^^



ok das habe ich nun geändert, nur komme ich mit meinem haupt problem noch nicht weiter :-( 
ich glaube ich sollte mein Projekt einfach an den Nagel hängen :-(


----------



## Veshrae (15. Januar 2014)

Oder vielleicht mit den Basics beginnen.


----------



## Sorgonas (29. Januar 2014)

So habe meine Seite nun mit html geschrieben, so passt es grössten teils nun.
Habe gemerkt das der PHP-Include nicht dafür geeignet ist und das mir die Seite
immer zerschossen hat


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2014)

Ich hab erfolgreich ein Bild in deiner Galerie hochgeladen, hab einfach kein Passwort eingegeben 

Vielleicht solltest du wirklich erstmal mit den Grundlagen beginnen...


----------



## ZAM (30. Januar 2014)

Würde auch vorschlagen, erstmal die Grundlagen zu nehmen und vor allem ein Verständnis für die Sachen zu entwickeln, die du da versuchst.
Dein Pseudo-Promt-Schutz ist so sinnvoll und sicher wie eine ausgehängte Tür, die neben dem Eingang steht, das "Passwort", das man nicht mal braucht lautet übrigens 



Spoiler



ifSsSm8w


 Das System hat übrigens noch mehr Probleme, die schicke ich dir aber per PN. ^^


----------



## Magogan (30. Januar 2014)

Die Webseite hat im Allgemeinen so viele Probleme, da weiß ich gar nicht, wo ich anfangen soll mit dem Aufzählen.

Lies unter anderem mal nach, wie du Elemente mittig platzieren kannst, und zwar bei verschiedenen Bildschirmgrößen. Wenn ich das Browserfenster verkleinere oder vergrößere, ist der Inhalt nicht mehr in der Mitte. Das Design der Links etc. ist eine Katastrophe. Der Inhalt der Webseite gehört nicht in einen <iframe>, sondern direkt auf die Seite. Übrigens kannst du mit php dynamisch verschiedene Inhalte einfügen, je nachdem, welche Seite gerade aufgerufen wird. mod_rewrite solltest du auch mal googeln, aber das ist optional, so sehen dann nur die URLs schöner aus, also z.B. www.example.org/forum/thread/4815162342 statt www.example.org/index.php?page=forum&threadID=4815162342.


----------



## Tikume (30. Januar 2014)

ZAM schrieb:


> Das System hat übrigens noch mehr Probleme


Jup, aber anfangen tut jeder mal. Zumindest hat er nun eine ziemlich umfangreiche ToDo Liste


----------



## Sorgonas (3. Februar 2014)

Danke euch, ja ich stehe am anfang vom Homepage "basteln" ;-) werde nun aber erst mal online das joomla nutzen und nebenher hier mit
meinem xampp die sachen schritt für schritt versuchen zu lernen und später dann auch mal umsetzen zu können. Ich finde es aber cool, das
ich von euch nen paar ansätze und erklärungen bekommen habe, was man zb. nicht macht und wo steht wie es eigentlich wirklich gemacht 
wird. Ich werde mir wohl demnächst auch mal nen PhP-Buch kaufen. Glaub ich komme da nicht drum herum.


----------



## Sorgonas (3. Februar 2014)

Magogan schrieb:


> Ich hab erfolgreich ein Bild in deiner Galerie hochgeladen, hab einfach kein Passwort eingegeben
> 
> Vielleicht solltest du wirklich erstmal mit den Grundlagen beginnen...



ahh dann ist also von dir das Fleischkäse-Brötchen usw. gewesen :-P


----------



## Saji (3. Februar 2014)

Sorgonas schrieb:


> ahh dann ist also von dir das Fleischkäse-Brötchen usw. gewesen :-P



Die Leberkassemmel war von mir.


----------



## Sorgonas (3. Februar 2014)

Saji schrieb:


> Die Leberkassemmel war von mir.



lol,
na da hat wohl jeder was bei mir dazu getan, das ich auf jedenfall die seite erst mal ändere und es
"schnell" bemerke, das da was schief läuft ^^ warst aber sehr hartnäckig :-P


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Februar 2014)

Früher gabs mal vom KnowWare.de Verlag das Heft "PHP für Einsteiger". Gibts inzwischen nicht mehr, dafür aber den Nachfolger "PHP 5 leicht und verständlich": http://knowware.de/?l=12&id=122

Damit hab ich damals vor zig Jahren meinen PHP-Einstieg begonnen. Und was soll ich sagen: Solche Dinger sind im Prinzip das beste, was man sich antun kann, weil's wirklich so idiotensicher Schritt für Schritt mit Beispielen und Übungen erklärt wird. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.


----------



## Sorgonas (4. Februar 2014)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Früher gabs mal vom KnowWare.de Verlag das Heft "PHP für Einsteiger". Gibts inzwischen nicht mehr, dafür aber den Nachfolger "PHP 5 leicht und verständlich": http://knowware.de/?l=12&id=122
> 
> Damit hab ich damals vor zig Jahren meinen PHP-Einstieg begonnen. Und was soll ich sagen: Solche Dinger sind im Prinzip das beste, was man sich antun kann, weil's wirklich so idiotensicher Schritt für Schritt mit Beispielen und Übungen erklärt wird. Kann ich dir nur empfehlen.



Vielen Dank, 

werde es mir gleich mal bestellen, und es dann direkt mal durcharbeiten.

Na super habe gerade gesehen, das man das da gar nicht bestellen kann. Habe mir nun aber "Addison Wesley - PHP 5 und MySQL 5"
als PDF geladen. Hoffe das dieses Buch auch gut ist, ansonsten Kohle aus dem Fenster geworfen, und neu suchen, lach.


----------

